# Ovulating two separate times in one cycle?!?



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

Is this probable and does it affect when AF will come?

My cycles have been regular for about 3 months now (although I'm still BF) and I noticed this cycle that I had the normal O signs around day 14 (EW cervical mucus, a little pain- I always feel a little crampiness at ovulation, and umm...horniness) so then everything calms down and about a week later I notice the same symptoms coming back! I was expecting my period to come Sept. 1 but now I'm wondering not only if I'm pg but if maybe I will just get AF a little later due to the "extra" ovulation?

does that make any sense at all? Anyone BTDT?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

it is possible to release more than one egg during any given cycle, but it happens within a matter of a few hours of each other (no more than 24 hrs)

It sounds like you had a split peak. That is when your body gears up to ovulate but doesn't quite make it, so later in the cycle it tries again.

If you did ovulate after your most recent fertile mucous patch, you'll get AF in 10-16 days (or so), unless you're pg


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 

It sounds like you had a split peak. That is when your body gears up to ovulate but doesn't quite make it, so later in the cycle it tries again.

that's what i was going to say.


----------

